# Cathunter makes the big time -



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations to "Cathunter" Glenn Flowers on his article in the June issue of Floirda Sportsman. Magazine came in today.:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on making it in there for the second time.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually its the third time, the June article is the biggest one yet however. Its nice to see flatheads finally getting some recognition in Florida, what an awesome sportfish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*net*

It was a neat article. With the details you gave I bet some anglers will be inspired to give flats a shot. If I could find a night fishing partner I would get after them myself. Too many old geezers go to bed when it gets dark.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> It was a neat article. With the details you gave I bet some anglers will be inspired to give flats a shot. If I could find a night fishing partner I would get after them myself. Too many old geezers go to bed when it gets dark.


Thanx Walt, most of whats in that article is basic information one needs to get started. We plan on doing another one here in the coming months that will be much more detailed.


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

I'm going to need to check that article out


----------

